# العادات السيئة التي ينتهجها الأغلبية العظمى من الناس



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*هناك بعض العادات السيئة التي ينتهجها الأغلبية العظمى من الناس وهي في اعتقادهم أنها لا يوجد أي ضرر منها وأنها عادات حسنة رغم أنها قد تجعل صحتنا في مهب رياح المرض ويمكن أن نذكر منها ما يلي باختصار: 

شرب الشاي بعد الطعام: المعروف أن الشاي يحتوي على مادة العفصين وهذه تعمل على منع امتصاص الحديد من قبل الأمعاء, الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى حرمان الجسم منه وبالتالي يمكن ان يعرض للإصابة بفقر الدم. 
لاشك أن الشاي مفيد على أكثر من صعيد ولكن يجب الحذر من المبالغة في شربه ,فعندها تتغلب سيئاته على حسناته. رب سائل يسال: متى اشرب الشاي ؟ وكم اشرب منه في اليوم؟ يستحسن شرب الشاي خارج أوقات الطعام,أما عن الكمية فتتراوح بين كوبين إلى ثلاثة أكواب في اليوم لا أكثر .حياة الخمول والكسل: الحياة الهادئة الساكنة التي لا يتخللها أي نشاط رياضي تعتبر بمثابة دعوة مفتوحة لاستيطان العديد من المشاكل الصحية التي لا ترحم.ليس بالضرورة ان يمارس الشخص رياضة عنيفة, بل ان الرياضة مهما كانت بسيطة(تنعش)الجسد وتبعد عنه شبح الأمراض. ولا يوجد أسهل من رياضة المشي 

استعمال زيت القلي مرات ومرات: قلي الزيت لمرات عديدة يساهم في أكسدته وبالتالي إطلاق العقال لمركبات ضارة بالجسم, خصوصاً للشرايين, وهناك أبحاث أشارت إلى دور تلك المركبات في إثارة السرطان ، ان افضل شيء يمكن فعله هو رمي الزيت بعد القلي فيه للمرة الأولى .هناك من يحاول اضافة زيت جديد للزيت القديم وهذا تصرف خاطئ يجب التوقف عنه فورا.

إضافة الملح إلى اللحم قبل شوائه: هذا السلوك سيء للغاية لان الملح يعمل على امتصاص الماء من اللحم وهذا يقود إلى استنزاف المعادن والفيتامينات الموجودة فيه خصوصاً معدن الحديد. يجب أن يشوى اللحم أولا ثم بعد ذلك يضاف إليه الملح. 

المبالغة في رش الطعام بالبهارات والفلفل والمواد الحريفة: فهذه ستؤدي عاجلاً أم آجلاً إلى إثارة وتخريش الغشاء المخاطي المبطن للمعدة والأمعاء فيصبح أكثر عرضة للالتهابات والتقرحات التي تترك وراءها اضطرابات عضوية ووظيفية.

أكل البيض نيئاً: بياض البيض يتألف من البروتينات او بالاحرى من بروتين الالبومين الذي يحتوي على أحماض امينية ضرورية وأساسية للجسم. ولكن المشكلة الرئيسية هي أن بياض البيض هو مادة صعبة الهضم لا يستفيد منها الجسم كليا إذا أكلت نيئة بسبب احتواء البياض على مادة مثبطة تقف عقبة أمام امتصاص بعض الأحماض الامينية, ولكن لحسن الحظ فأن طهي البيض يسمح بالقضاء على المادة المثبطة المذكورة أنفا فيتحول البيض من غذاء صعب الهضم إلى وجبة غذائية سهلة الهضم. 

كثرة إدخال الطعام إلى البراد وإخراجه منه : هذا التصرف يفتح الباب أمام الجراثيم الضارة التي تستيقظ من غفوتها مستغلة الثغرات في الفروقات الحرارية بين جو البراد والجو الخارجي له, فتتكاثر وتنمو وتطلق سمومها اللاذعة. إن الأطعمة المحفوظة والمعلبة هي الأكثر تأثرا,من هنا يجب استهلاكها بأقصى سرعة وعدم حفظها طويلاً.. 

طهي الطعام على حرارة عالية: هذا الإجراء يسهم في تفكيك الطعام ويعمل على تخريب الانزيمات والفيتامينات الموجودة فيه.عدا هذا فانه (اي طهي الطعم بحرارة عالية) يقود الى تشكل مركبات غريبة اقل ما يقال عنها أنها مريبة.

احتواء وجبة الطعام على أغذية تنتمي إلى مجموعة واحدة: فمثلاً الوجبة التي تشمل على الخبز والرز والبطاطس والمعكرونة وغيرها .هي وجبة غير متوازنة, لا بل ناقصة .إن إعداد الوجبة الغذائية وجعلها تحتوي على مجموعة مختلفة من الغذاء أمر ضروري لتامين احتياجات الجسم بما يلزمه من فيتامينات ومعادن وبروتينات ودهون وسكريات. 

وضع اللحم المجمد في الماء الحار فوراً: هذا من شانه أن يدمر الفيتامينات عن بكرة أبيها. لتحاشي هذا الأمر يجب فك التجليد عن اللحم تدريجياً. 

الإكثار من تناول المخللات قبل الطعام وأثناءه: المبالغة في دك الجسم بهذه المخللات تشحن البدن بأضعاف أضعاف ما يحتاجه من الملح. وغني عن التعريف ان الملح متهم بأنه يتسبب بأمراض عدة لعل أهمها واشهرها ارتفاع الضغط الشرياني. 

شرب الماء بكثرة خلال الوجبات : انه لمن الخطأ المبالغة في شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء مع الطعام, فهذا سيمدد من العصارات الهضمية فتصبح اقل مقدرة على الهضم الغذاء فينتج عن ذلك التخمر وما ينطلق عنها من غازات تسبب النفخات والإزعاجات. 

الإكثار من المشروبات والمرطبات المحلاة : مثل هذه الاشربة تحمل معها كميات من السكاكر التي لا يضعها الإنسان في الحسبان , فتؤدي مع مرور الوقت إلى الإصابة بالبدانة. 

الإكثار من السكريات والحلويات: هناك خطران يترتبان عن هذه الأغذية هما: تسوس الأسنان والبدانة. 

شرب القهوة بكثرة ومزج الحليب بالقهوة: شرب القهوة باعتدال أمر مفيد, فهي( منعشة للقلب ومنبهه للجهاز العصبي ومحفزة للنشاط الذهني ومدرة للبول كما أنها تشجع على الهضم ومسكنة بعض الشيء)..أما الاستهتار في شرب القهوة فينتج عنه اضرابات شتى (كالخفقان والعصبية والأرق إضافة إلى الاضرابات الهضمية والدورانية.) بالنسبة إلى خلط الحليب مع القهوة فينصح بالابتعاد عنه لان الكافئين سيتحد مع مادة ال(كازائين) الموجودة في الحليب مشكلاً مزيجاً يصعب هضمه وعبوره عبر المعدة والأمعاء
عن جنسترا الصحة والتغذية​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مايكل
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا مايكل على المعلومات المهمه

بس بلاش الشاى  علشان انا بحبه اوووووووووووووى

لكن الباقى اوووووووووووووووووووووووكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مايكل
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمت بود​




*شكرا استاذ وليم علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا مايكل على المعلومات المهمه
> 
> بس بلاش الشاى  علشان انا بحبه اوووووووووووووى
> 
> ...



*
نشيل الشاي خالص من الموضوع

شكرا ليكي كاندي علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

> استعمال زيت القلي مرات ومرات: قلي الزيت لمرات عديدة يساهم في أكسدته وبالتالي إطلاق العقال لمركبات ضارة بالجسم, خصوصاً للشرايين, وهناك أبحاث أشارت إلى دور تلك المركبات في إثارة السرطان ، ان افضل شيء يمكن فعله هو رمي الزيت بعد القلي فيه للمرة الأولى .هناك من يحاول اضافة زيت جديد للزيت القديم وهذا تصرف خاطئ يجب التوقف عنه فورا.


*وطبعا محلات الي بتقلي الطعمية مش ممكن تغير الزيت كل مرة 
واحنا شغالين عليها 
ربنا يستر

مرسي مايكل علي المعلومات المهمة والمفيدة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*اكيد يا راجعا الزيت مش بيتغير

بس الشعب المصري اتعود

ربنا يحمي كل ولاده

شكرا ليكي علي مرورك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا ومفيد اخي مايكل

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## لي شربل (2 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي كتتتتتتيييير مايكل 
موضوع قيم ومليء بالنصائح الهامة 
لكن وينه الكابتشينو تبعي 
انت قلت القهوة باللبن فقط 
خلاص هيك يكون تصريح آلي بشرب 
الكابتشينو ع راحتي . هههههههه
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتيييييير .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ميرسي كتتتتتتيييير مايكل
> موضوع قيم ومليء بالنصائح الهامة
> لكن وينه الكابتشينو تبعي
> انت قلت القهوة باللبن فقط
> ...



*
انا مكتبتش الكابتشينو لاني بحبه جداا

وعلي طول بشربه وبالذات اول لما اصحي من النوم

لانه بيعدل الدماغ علي الاخر

بس عشان خطرك هخليه في المحظورات :t30:

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل لي شربل

منوراني دائما​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع يا مايكل 

وفعلا معلومات قيمه جدا

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا حبي علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## lovely dove (11 أبريل 2009)

مرسي يامايكل علي المعلومات المفيدة قوي دي 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

_*شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

pepo_meme

نورتي الموضوع​*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا مايكل علي المعلومات المفيده
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا نوووفا علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا مايكل على المعلومات الراااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا الملكه علي مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي مايكل ،وربنا يباركك


----------

